# back tension realease



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

Do a search on here for PADGETT, he has some great info on shooting BT. 
He can explain things better than most


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Check out youtube as well for back tension techniques as well.

When I first started I was punching but after a lot of practice I'm now back tension.

You'll know you're doing it right when the shot is truly a surprise and you're shaking like a cold leaf on a winter's day when you first do it. Then it becomes routine and second nature.

When you practice do so at close range like 5 feet and get use to that surprise feeling. Once you get comfortable start increasing your distance. This is what I did and now I practice at 100 yards exclusively. Why??? Every little inconsistency I make is amplified at 100 yards.


----------



## ElMuchoHombre (Aug 17, 2013)

Here's something that helped me. 

Make or purchase a release training aid. I cut a piece of d loop material and tied it through a cutoff arrow shaft to use as a handle, then tied a knot on the release end, so it matched my draw length. Work with it long enough to get used to the way a hinge release fires, then switch to blank bale. I would highly recommend Terry Wunderle's book as well.


----------



## swivelneck (Mar 26, 2014)

I like the release ,my problem is when im at the back wall the longer I hold the more I seem to wander my pin ,and as im squeezing my release im floating quite a bit ,probably my age has a lot to do with that,buy the time the release goes off im all over the target ,guess ill just have to deal with the unsteadiness


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

swivelneck said:


> I like the release ,my problem is when im at the back wall the longer I hold the more I seem to wander my pin ,and as im squeezing my release im floating quite a bit ,probably my age has a lot to do with that,buy the time the release goes off im all over the target ,guess ill just have to deal with the unsteadiness


Try this... pretend there is a string tied to your release elbow and it's pulling your release arm straight back. Lastly don't think about it too much just do it as that may cause the long delay for you release to fire. If you using a wrist strap keep that trigger finger rock solid steady and in place and don't follow the trigger let the trigger push against your trigger finger and it'll fire.

Are you absolutely 100 percent sure your DL is set correctly for you?


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Another idea... check to see if your release is adjustable. If it is then it's probably adjusted at its heaviest setting from the factory. Follow the instruction for a lighter trigger.


----------



## RoscoeP23 (Feb 27, 2013)

As far as your age don't worry about that, I started BT last fall at 65 and love it. Get a piece of cord and make a practice loop to practice with. U-tube has some good videos that can help you out. Try some blank bale sessions where you just shoot from close range with no target with the theme is just to make a good release. Then when you do progress to something with a target focus on the target not the pin, ignore the float and just make a good release and you will be surprized where the arrow ends up (X) Commit to the hinge and don't give up on it, pulling into the wall also may help you, no creeping! Good luck, Cheers Roscoe


----------



## shiftydog (Apr 18, 2013)

All I can say is practice, practice, practice.

I switched to a hinge release after dealing with some target panic. It might be different for everybody, but it took five or six months before I got super comfortable. At the start I was shooting worse than ever before, but it turned around. I'm about eight months in now and can't imagine shooting anything else. I'm far from perfect, but overall my scores are much higher and I'm much more confident. If it wasn't for a hinge, I don't think I'd even be shooting anymore.

The biggest key for me was learning to relax my release hand. The more tension in my hand, the harder it is to release the arrow. Once I get to anchor and settle my float down (as much as I can, anyway), I just relax apply a little bit of tension.

I'd also suggest reading Padgett's articles. Send him a PM. He's super helpful. I don't follow exactly what he does, but I've definitely borrowed from him and it's all good information.

Good luck and stick with it.


----------



## swivelneck (Mar 26, 2014)

want to thank all for your info and encouragement ,I have adjusted the release where I think I want it ,and will follow your info ,thanks a bunch


----------



## swivelneck (Mar 26, 2014)

I shot a few arrows tonite and did a little better ,watched a few utube vids and thinking my release was too long ,the release was resting on the first joint of both fingers so I will shorten it up a bit and try that ,overall I could see a little gain in my groups,also I did notice that I punched the release a couple times though.


----------



## Mr. RoC (Aug 6, 2013)

Get someone to take a picture of you at full draw so you can check your posture. 

Finger release will anchor slightly different then a wrist release. Have string slightly touch tip of nose and go from there. Then remember where your knuckles is touching your face and mainteian that same anchor point.

This is just one of many suggestions but consistency is the key factor.


----------



## swivelneck (Mar 26, 2014)

got my groups a little tighter tonite ,lol


----------



## MADZUKI (Jan 26, 2014)

:thumbs_up
That's tight !!!


----------



## Addictedshooter (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm looking to switch over to back tension this coming winter. Probably just do a lot of blank bale shooting in the garage until it feels natural. I feel like I'm punching the trigger all the time and it takes a real conscious effort to not do that. There's still two legs left in the triple crown and to switch releases now would be suicide.


----------

